# Transfer to Mass/BPD in 2019/2020



## K92019! (Sep 17, 2018)

First off thanks for reading my thread in advance. I am currently in PD academy in houston texas and ultimately would like to move back home for family and personal reasons. I wanted to inquire as to the precedent or possibilities of an out of state officer transferring to Mass/BPD. On some forums I heard it is not possible and on others I hear some who claim to have successfully done so. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

For BPD not possible. you will have to take the civil service exam, get the call, and attend the Boston Police Academy. You also have to be a city resident 1 year prior to the exam and remain one for your first 10 years of employment.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Boston is tough. Even with lifelong residency and a decent score still didn't make the cut.

Hiring goes something like this,
Survivors Sons & Daughters
Disabled vets
Vets
Par-10
Political appointees

This may not be entirely correct. Would be happy for anyone to correct me. Have been told non-vets are getting hired, but there still is the residency . There's no way around that.

And like the good colonel mentioned Marty Walsh is pushing for mandatory 3-year residency

You could try Suffolk County Sheriff's Department. Get a place in the city and you get residency / Civil Service clock ticking.

State Corrections will also get the Civil Service clock ticking, but if being a Jailer isn't your thing could always try the local College PD's.

NH and RI are possibilities but a commute from the city would be kind of tough.

Good luck and don't give up. We have at least one member here that didn't listen to naysayers like myself and is now gainfully employed.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Generally, MPTC (training council) does not allow for that. You would have to go through process and attend academy here.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Boston is tough. Even with lifelong residency and a decent score still didn't make the cut.
> 
> Hiring goes something like this,
> Survivors Sons & Daughters
> ...


Pahap it use to be that way. Now everyone gets hired by BPD. No one is actually from the city anymore and they dip down into the 80's for scores.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Boston is tough. Even with lifelong residency and a decent score still didn't make the cut.
> 
> Hiring goes something like this,
> Survivors Sons & Daughters
> ...


your living in the past with the par-10, vets, political complaint. Not that people who are part of those, groups don't get hired.

But basically if your score well, your getting a shot. No one has any excuse not to get on other than they couldn't get a decent score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K92019! (Sep 17, 2018)

basically what i am gathering is that I would have to live in boston for 1 year prior. Which would be difficult considering that I would be working here.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Apply to non civil service agencies in the suburbs, i.e. Norwood, Westwood, Wellesley, Franklin, etc

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

USAF3424 said:


> Pahap it use to be that way. Now everyone gets hired by BPD. No one is actually from the city anymore and they dip down into the 80's for scores.


Thats very true out of the 96 people in my class in the academy mayb 12 were actually from here. Thats not counting the people that faked accents and pretending to be from here.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

JD02124 said:


> Thats very true out of the 96 people in my class in the academy mayb 12 were actually from here. Thats not counting the people that faked accents and pretending to be from here.


Then they graduate get shipped to B3 and realize they're not in Duxbury anymore.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for setting the record straight guys. Yeah, was pretty sad a city kid couldn't get a job and after Menino reinstituted the age limit that was it for me.

Mid-nineties, so yeah it's ancient history. Stayed at the jail, took the early retirement. Not as nice as Boston Fire or PD, but dems the breaks.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

USAF3424 said:


> Then they graduate get shipped to B3 and realize they're not in Duxbury anymore.


Got pulled over on the motorcycle years ago ( 3A, Marshfield Duxbury Pembroke somewhere down there )

Young kid , really nice. Saw my license and said he always wanted to work Boston. Why would you do that ? You got it made down here. Nope he wanted Boston . Hope he made it.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

pahapoika said:


> Got pulled over on the motorcycle years ago ( 3A, Marshfield Duxbury Pembroke somewhere down there )
> 
> Young kid , really nice. Saw my license and said he always wanted to work Boston. Why would you do that ? You got it made down here. Nope he wanted Boston . Hope he made it.


Everyone wants to be where the action is. Even after my incidents I still do. Thats just me though, cant speak for the motorcycle cop.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Yeah JD , still think they did you dirty.

Tough to see kids from the burbs get on. My mistake was thinking you could get it on your own merit.

Sometimes you need big juice. Gotta drop that dime


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Also be prepared to stay for overtime at least 2-3 times a week. Figured Id add this after I got ordered twice this past weekend!


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

USAF3424 said:


> Also be prepared to stay for overtime at least 2-3 times a week. Figured Id add this after I got ordered twice this past weekend!


Do they order on days off, or just order guys who are already working to stay? I can deal with doing 16s on days I'm already working, but my days off are my days off.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hahahahaha not the job for you then my friend. Just got notified hotel workers are going on strike, we already have national grid on strike, red sox postseason, plus being short hundreds of bodies. We wont see a day off in October.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

USAF3424 said:


> Hahahahaha not the job for you then my friend. Just got notified hotel workers are going on strike, we already have national grid on strike, red sox postseason, plus being short hundreds of bodies. We wont see a day off in October.


Ouch, that will be a rough month. Get that OT before Christmas at least. Hopefully national grid settles soon, those guys have really gotten fucked over hard. December academy should provide some relief next year and hopefully there's a ton of hiring off the 2019 test


----------



## gm7988 (Jul 18, 2010)

If it was possible to lateral out of state to Boston they’d be so backed up with applications they wouldn’t know what to do. 

Most folks who want to get back to the Northeast go to Manchester, NH. Decent sized city, 200+ cops. Busy area.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

This is literally the easiest job to get on in the state right now. Just get yourself here a year before the test, score decent and you’ll get your shot.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

USAF3424 said:


> This is literally the easiest job to get on in the state right now. Just get yourself here a year before the test, score decent and you'll get your shot.


Then be prepared swallow mud at Moynihan. Start drinking baseball diamond dirt now.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

JD02124 said:


> Then be prepared swallow mud at Moynihan. Start drinking baseball diamond dirt now.


Ahh good times. One of the few traditions we have left.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

USAF3424 said:


> Ahh good times. One of the few traditions we have left.


At least I can say i made it past that phase&#8230;


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

How many times did your bates get launched down the hall lol


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

USAF3424 said:


> How many times did your bates get launched down the hall lol


"My shoes suck!" I lost count&#8230; once they were dropped from the top of the stairs to the basement&#8230; is it bad I still shine those shoes?


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Getting ordered twice isn't bad. Just work details like everyone else so you cant get ordered. MBTA cops get ordered every day, even with the new patrol plan.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

felony said:


> Getting ordered twice isn't bad. Just work details like everyone else so you cant get ordered. MBTA cops get ordered every day, even with the new patrol plan.


I could be wrong, but given that Boston orders based on whoever has the lowest OT hours, working details every day would just guarantee that you'd get ordered the first time you're eligible, as you'd have the lowest hours. Taking no details, but instead working OT shifts before your regular shift would keep your hours higher and put you lower on the list to be ordered.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

felony said:


> Getting ordered twice isn't bad. Just work details like everyone else so you cant get ordered. MBTA cops get ordered every day, even with the new patrol plan.


Is the new patrol plan the one where the four districts were reduced to three? And dispatch was civilianized, so the dispatchers are back on patrol?


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

felony said:


> Getting ordered twice isn't bad. Just work details like everyone else so you cant get ordered. MBTA cops get ordered every day, even with the new patrol plan.


Hahaha twice. Thats good. You cant protect yourself when theyre ordering 3-4 days out. And if your a last half guy there aren't nearly enough first half details to protect yourself. Overtime will always come before details.


----------



## MassM123 (Mar 12, 2017)

Try working in Lynn. Manpower is so bad that forced triples are a common occurrence on the weekends.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

After reading all these responses, I'm amazed by all of these "order ins." And all the doubles and now triples I'm reading about. 
For my department, it's against policy to work a double and has been since before I came on the job in 1988. We sometimes order the current watch to stay over a few hours because the call load is so high and there are a lot of calls holding, but guys aren't ordered to work doubles. And we don't do details either!


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

We are going to have a 300k patrolman this year. I gurantee it.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

USAF3424 said:


> We are going to have a 300k patrolman this year. I gurantee it.


Hahah I'm sure he will be investigated. I have a friend that is a detective sergeant with masters degree Quinn and works lots of overtime and he made close to $260k.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

j809 said:


> Hahah I'm sure he will be investigated. I have a friend that is a detective sergeant with masters degree Quinn and works lots of overtime and he made close to $260k.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of those guys are making over 300. Best job in the department.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

MassM123 said:


> Try working in Lynn. Manpower is so bad that forced triples are a common occurrence on the weekends.


Once we go over 18 hours our supervisors have to fill out paperwork, so normally they do everything in their power not to. Although it still does happen from time to time.


----------

